# Incra 17" or 25"...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

So...if one were to be too new to woodworking to know if they needed a 17" or 25" Incra LS, what would make them buy one over the other...?

I'm having a tough time coming up with when I might need that much travel...

On the other hand, for the extra $30-40 will the extra 8" get in my way...?

Will I ever use it...? What kinds of things might I need the additional travel for...?

For those of you that have the Incra...what'cya got the 25 for...?

Thanks in advance...Nick...


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Nickp said:


> So...if one were to be too new to woodworking to know if they needed a 17" or 25" Incra LS, what would make them buy one over the other...?
> 
> I'm having a tough time coming up with when I might need that much travel...
> 
> ...


Since my router is not in a stand along table and is mounted between the rails on my TS, I can only give you an opinion based on limited experience, I am like you though, why would you ever need the 25" version. I will be watching for answeres to your question along with you.

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, Incra is just one way to work. You might want to read about the other types of jigs.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the 25 incher...

First- I would not recommend an Incra LS to someone just starting starting out with routing. Find out if that is what you want to do and that you enjoy that before laying that much money out.. Many have thrown the money out first then later decided they had other interests. That is how I got mine so cheap from craigslist.

If it is? Between the 18 incher and 25 incher? The travel there is going to be the limits of length of the joints you can cut. If you are going to do jewelry boxes and drawers, then you'll never get close to extending that 17 inch extension. If you are doing furniture, like blanket boxes and hope chests, you might be using all of 25 inches.

On the other side of that... You can always keep a 25 incher closed in and when you do need the extra extension... it's there. You cannot extend a 17 incher beyond it's 17" travel. But the excess hangs off the back, out of the way. That is, unless you have to walk behind it or have your table against a wall...

As just using it as a Router Fence (not cutting joints), most of your cuts are going to use within 1-1/2" of travel. There is minute repeatability and accuracy in that system, but for everyday kind of things, it is overkill. I don't use mine for everyday kinds of use-- With setup gauges, it's faster and easier for me to use a basic fence with clamps. I don't keep it on my table for everyday use. i made mine to be able to mount and dismount quickly and easily... for when I really need it. When I need it, it's invaluable. It's easy to get quality results with it. (once you learn how to use it.)

Honestly-- Some times "too much" accuracy just flirts with micro-management in setups for basic things. Sometimes, the finer adjustment(s) something has, and the more adjustment it requires and the longer it takes to get something setup. (Especially for someone that is starting out with routing and still learning the basics.) I hope that makes sense.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Background so you know where i'm coming from....

Table saw has a TS-LS 32 on it. For my router table--i have been using an older Incra Pro 16" mounted on a plywood base that i clamped on the table. On there all the time, quick and easy to zero out and use (using the measuring scale for everyday use, templates for joining). Have never needed more than the 16" on the RT. 

Just before my surgery, i picked up an LS 17 (like Mike, almost unused from a novice). It was too good a deal to pass up--assuming i sell the 16". It's amazing how much extra foot print the LS 17 has over the Pro 16, i'll have to add on to the back of my table to mount it for full travel. Once the weather warms i'll take a look again to see how i feel about keeping the LS 17, but here's what i view the possibilities as...

1. keep using the Pro 16 on the RT and:
a. sell the LS 17 (easy to break even)--or
b. add a table to the left of my TS and use the LS 17 as a second fence (like Jerry Bowen did)
2. Add on to the RT for the LS 17, sell the Pro 16--If i do this, i might consider a deeper extension on the table so that i can mount the 17 at its intended position on the table, and make a mounting location 8" back so i can use it like the 25" version if i ever needed to. The only reason i would consider the second mounting location is because i would already be adding on to the table--so i could get both worlds in one build.

I may kick myself later, 'cuz i really like Jerry's set-up, but most likely i will sell either the Pro 16 or the LS 17 (i'll never sell my Wonder Fence). 

Now to answer your question on the size...
Take a look at your space--the 25" will bring you a total table depth of nearly 4' when it's positioned near the bit, 6' at full extension. Do you have that room to work with? 
As Mike mentioned--furniture is where the 25" has a place (dados in the middle of a 48" panel for example), but that could be accomplished with the 17" and a secondary mounting position. When my work pieces are that big--personally i'm more comfortable taking the router to the work--using a shop-made dado jig.

Without a miracle building fund coming--i'll not go bigger than the 17" on the RT. If i keep both and use the 17 as Jerry did, i'll probably do some rearranging and switch to longer rails on the TS system but that's for another day.

Hope that all makes sense and is of some benefit.
earl


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

I use the 25" which is the only one I've ever had. If you have the space for it, then you won't ever wish you'd got the bigger one. If you don't use all of it, so what? A few extra dollars is worth it for the "insurance".

I was warned off buying the larger on (over 25", I believe 40"??). Not only too big for my needs, but there have been stability issues and it would need extra support.

I certainly can't praise Incra enough. A great way to go. Watch the videos and you can really see the potential. Sure, they're advertising, but there are no camera tricks. If the guy in the video is 'doing it', you can 'do it' too.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you, Mike/Mike/Earl and Alan...

I am not yet in a position to buy the Incra as I'm finding what I have to be more than adequate. My Craftsman table and fence works great for the routine projects and the two cheapie dovetail/box jigs also work for me. Even my homemade dovetail jig works great for longer pieces (once I solved the "accumulating thousands" problem). 

I couldn't help but notice Mikes comment about the typical travel requirements and that makes lots of sense to me. In fact I couldn't quite visualize where 17" travel is even necessary except for the obvious time savings on longer pieces. Then again, I enjoy my time on the table (therapy) so it hasn't bothered me yet. And I'm not yet in a production mode where I'm making lots of the same cuts for hours and days on end. Each of my projects are somewhat unique and, so far, that is a big part of the enjoyment. I am also seeing the advantage of the portability of my small router table. I would otherwise HAVE TO make a bigger table and cabinet if I were to get something like the Incra... (a future project)

Having said that, if an Incra whacked me across the side of my head in the form of a "great deal" I wouldn't pass it up... 

I am planning this year's Christmas presents (jewelry boxes and bandsaw boxes) and still wondering if I'm going to make them all the same or find a Stanley Kubrik inspiration and see what comes out of each little project...I'm thinking a good cigar and couple-a-fingers of Jack will decide that for me (during design only, of course).

Ya gotta give it to Incra for their marketing though...

Thank you all...I can't help wondering what my shop will look like in 10 years and if my "early" tools will still be around...  Maybe there will be no electricity in the future and we'll have to go back to hammer and chisel...there went the Christmas presents...


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

Nickp said:


> So...if one were to be too new to woodworking to know if they needed a 17" or 25" Incra LS, what would make them buy one over the other...?
> 
> I'm having a tough time coming up with when I might need that much travel...
> 
> ...


Nick,
We all go through a similar process, so you are among friends! The advises regarding your application and needs are SO valid! 

I just went through the process, and came to the conclusion that the extra $40 would be well spent. It meant that I could have my current needs met, and have the tool I need when I build my future stand-alone router table. 

My current set up is a TS-LS 32 on my table saw (as the primary fence), 
and a new,separate LS-25 for my router table extension, like Jerrys'. I 
mounted it on a plywood base, with a miter slide in it's base, so I could 
easily place / remove it as I wished. 

All this said, your needs are primary for what you plan to make. Best of Luck and happy woodworking!


----------

